# Fly sheets - the good, the bad & the pricey



## Joe4d

do these provide any protection underneath the horse ? seems thats where the flys head.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Some have bellybands, but not any i have had. I never noticed a big problem on their bellies though, maybe because the sheets hang down low on the sides. 

The horses stay a lot cleaner, which is a big bonus. All i have to do before a ride is clean their feet & run a brush over their head & girth area. Ready to saddle & go. My horses stay covered up with something most of the year. That way they don't grow long hair either. 

Picture of the gang 2 in sheets:


----------



## Sunny

How hot does it get where you live? I am looking into one for my girl, but it's consistently in the 90s here and goes over 100 a few times during the season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

get a rectaal thermometer and track body temp. Pressing down on the hair I would assume it disrupts the horses ability to self regulate. But it does block the sun so who knows.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Official temperature is 87 degrees, i just checked mine outside, in the shade, right now, it is 88 degrees. The horses shed out completely at the end of march...i don't know what the humidity is today, but it usually is around 90-95 all summer long...


----------



## Sunny

And yours don't seem to get too hot? I've been looking into the Kool Koat sheets which are supposed to aid in cooling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> get a rectaal thermometer and track body temp. Pressing down on the hair I would assume it disrupts the horses ability to self regulate. But it does block the sun so who knows.


I built the horses stalls in the pasture, they can go in whenever they like. Chivas, the chocolate Rocky is VERY hot, I can't even ride for long he is hot to the touch. Didn't think of that before I got a dark-colored horse. I can check rectals though, good idea.

The sheets keep them a lot cooler, i have tested it more than once. My big guy would hold his head out for me to slide the sheet over. he haated the cold. I have kept fly sheets on for years, the horse are definaately cooler, flat hair or not. I am not sure the whole flat hair thing is a fact or just a theory anyway. 

Enjoy your ride tomorrow Joe - take lots of pics! 

I have to leave - graduating tonight, finally!


----------



## AnitaAnne

plz excuse typos


----------



## Jumperforjoy

I have used the kensington, which worked/fit my first TB mare amazing, never had a issue and never had to replace over multiple years, When I got my WB mare as a three yr old I bought her one as her back was shorter then my TB and it fit for a couple years, but as she matured filled out I had to buy a bigger one and I have had serious issues with rubbing on her shoulders so had to stop using it :-( 

I don't have the extreme heat issue but I like to avoid the sun bleaching, love how much cleaner they are and of course the bugs lol

Like you my mare is on 24/7 turnout and all those thin light fly sheets would be a total waste of money for me so I am interested in hearing what other people have to say. I am considering getting a custom one made this year as they are not that much more expensive as the Kensington, have the same durable material and would be custom fit so hopefully avoid the rubbing!

Or I have been looking at the big D ones as they are light colored, have the shoulder room as made for more of a QH, anyone use them?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sunny said:


> And yours don't seem to get too hot? I've been looking into the Kool Koat sheets which are supposed to aid in cooling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On my own horses, they seem to be cooler with the sheets on. Without the sheets they are sweating by 10-11 am, with the sheets they are sweating by 1pm. This is just on my own horses, but it is so much better to have the sheets on for other reasons too, like clean hair & less flys. 

Now that we have the stalls in the pasture, they usually go in every afternoon for siesta! So i do not worry about the heat very much at all anymore. 

I just need a sheet to fit Chivas, he is being attacked by the flys, plus he is getting salt marks on his back, so it is much worse for him.


----------



## gypsygirl

i would never buy anything but the kensington protective sheet. i have a black mare who can be sensative to bugs and it has helped her so much. she is actually cooler under the sheet than she is with out it. she has sweat under it a couple times, but on those days she was hotter and sweating more on her neck where it doesnt cover. i got mine for $79 new off of ebay.

joe- since they are stiff, they only touch the horse in a few places so they dont push down much of the hair.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gypsygirl said:


> i would never buy anything but the kensington protective sheet. i have a black mare who can be sensative to bugs and it has helped her so much. she is actually cooler under the sheet than she is with out it. she has sweat under it a couple times, but on those days she was hotter and sweating more on her neck where it doesnt cover. i got mine for $79 new off of ebay.
> 
> joe- since they are stiff, they only touch the horse in a few places so they dont push down much of the hair.


I never thought of that, the stiffness keeping the sheet from flattening the hair. Very good possibility. 

i think you are right, just stick with Kensington, that works the best. Now to figure out what size! I might try a 68" because I think they run a bit big. 

Are they still selling the sheets for that price? That is more than worth it!

Now to picka color...


----------



## gypsygirl

i have no idea, i know my friend got one fairly cheap last year. i bought mine two years ago.


----------



## AnitaAnne

gypsygirl thanks for the EBay tip! I checked it today and there was one size 69" sheet for sale, new, red, ending today and I won it for $45 + $15 shipping! Lots cheaper than the tack stores! 

So I guess the boys will be in matching red (red has always been my color anyway) and the mare in blue! 

We'll have to mark the red ones to tell them apart! Dreamer's is a size 76". 

Sunny, I think the Kool Koat sheets are mostly solid, at least they are on the back. It is way too hot for a solid sheet down here except maybe November thru February. I tried a solid, white sheet once and my chestnut was dripping within minutes. I couldn't leave it on for even an hour. Waste of money. 

jumperforjoy, I don't know about the big D sheets, but WeatherBetta came out with a nice sheet like the Kensingtons in a cream color which I ordered for Chivas first. It was way, way, too big in a 72", bigger then the Kensington 72". It was also quite heavy, but nice and came with a detachable neck cover. I really liked it, but way too big. 

With WeatherBetta products it seems like the small sizes run large, but when you get up to the larger sizes, they fit right. My draft cross wore an 80" in WeatherBetta, 81" Kensington. 

One other thing, the Tough 1 lightweight sheets are worthless for rain. My horses got soaked plus sweat like crazy under them. They now say "not for use in hot climates" on the package. Cheap & useless product, IMO.

I bought the Saxon by WeatherBetta lightweight sheet and it works great! No sweating/dry as a bone underneath even in heavy rain. I highly recommend these for good, low cost rain & wind protection. I use them when it is 50 to 32 degrees. Once it drops below 32, they wear the 200 wt blankets.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Update - the sheet I bought off EBay arrived, and it was not the regular Kensington plaid one like in the picture. It is solid red color and soft, already lots of snags in it on the chest area from the barbed wire, but holding up considering the environment. I doubt it will last past this year though, and with the dark color I don't think it keeps him much cooler. Bummer. The quest continues...


----------



## Prinella

I like the silver sheets. Have a weatherbeeta atm, Stiffer plasticky material, starting to feel softer but Ella loves it. She's uber sensitive to bugs and gets massive welts from them. 

I also think it keeps her cooler on hot days, she's BLACK and she seems to dry faster when there's light rain. 

Lasting well 2 summers so far. Cost me about 80 but little shopping around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnhorselover

*Fly sheets*

This is the first year I'm really using the fly sheets I started to buy last year. The first sheet (Rambo) that I bought for my 27 year old horse was too big. Since I have many horses, rather than pay return shipping, I put it on the shelf. Then I purchased a Wrangler, didn't fit right - on the shelf. Finally, this year I checked in to some general ratings on fly sheets and ended up at the Smart Pak website. To make a long story short, I purchased the KENSINGTON because of the limited lifetime guarantee as well as positive ratings. I'm using all three as this is being posted. The Rambo is the only one still in perfect shape - the downfall is that it's very pricey. It does cover the neck area in one piece. The Wrangler (least expensive) was ripped with the buckle busted by the end of the second day. The Kensington has lasted very well, the only thing is that I should have probably purchased the euro cut as it's down a bit on her chest. One strap did come off a buckle however, the sheet is perfect so I'm sure I can get a replacement buckle. For the price, I really like the Kensington. I did order the neck piece now so I'll report on that soon. My mare is also very sensitive to all the bugs and gets horrible welts. The sheet does keep them cooler - no sweating so far and today we were 90 degrees. Hope this helps!


----------

